# Programa para crear planos de circuitos



## manolo_cor (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola, necesito poner en el proyecto de final de carrera un esquema de todo el circuito que he tenido que hacer para el prototipo pero no encuentro ningún programa que sea simple de manejar. He probado Pspice y me faltan las librerías del max232 y el pic16f84a. 

Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## mabauti (Jun 4, 2007)

en ningun programa encontraras todo.

Ya probaste el eagle o el kicad?


----------



## manolo_cor (Jun 4, 2007)

NO el eagle no le he probado, el esquema que tengo que hacer es muy simple lo unico complejo que tiene es el micro y el max232.


----------



## mabauti (Jun 4, 2007)

por lo que leo , solo quieres el bosquejo.

ya intentaste con usar DIP16's y/o DIP18? esos son estandares en casi todos los programas


----------



## manolo_cor (Jun 4, 2007)

estoy usando el eagle y va de lujo porque está todo en las librerias

Infinitas gracias


----------

